# 2006 EVENTS LIST - UPDATED 20.04.06



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

If you would like your TT related event listed in the master event thread here and / or in the TTOC events calendar & magazine, or have an idea for an event that you think the TTOC would be interested in helping with, please email me at [email protected] or send me a PM.

Please PM me with any changes or additions to this list. As before, please use PM rather than posting on this thread.

*Monthly meetings*

The Kneesworth, Bee Hive Inn, Guildford and Solenteers meetings are held monthly - watch the forum threads or contact the organiser for the latest dates

*South & South Mids (Kneesworth)*
Mid month - Beds, Cambs & Herts evening meet - The Cambridge Motel Dunsbridge Turnpike Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA(NormStrm)

*Northwest & North Mids*
Usually 3rd Sunday of each month (but watch events section for changes!!)

Meet at the Legh Arms, Adlington in Cheshire, at 1pm for quick drink, then enjoy a 
*Follow the Leader Run* through the Pennines to the Bee Hive Inn in Combs, Derbyshire, for a delicious meal.(A3DFU)

*Southeast*
Guildford & Godalming meets are normally held on the third Thursday every month. (TTVIC)

*Solenteers - Southampton and surrounding area* (JOG)
Held monthly usually the first or second week, keep a track of this thread for up to date information.

*2006*

*July*

16th - TTOC National Event - Click here for details

*October*

14th - TTOC Black Tie Dinner Dance - Click here for details

*November*

25th - TTOC Trackday - Mallory Park Click Here for Details


----------



## HIOCTO (Mar 26, 2006)

I attended the Torquay meet which i enjoyed and wondered whether there are any local events in Gloucestershire/Wiltshire/Herefordshire which are either regular meets for drinks etc or planned events as i would like to attend or get involved with. HIOCTO


----------



## Dee Bee (Apr 29, 2006)

How do I find out when & what time the group meets?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Dee Bee said:


> How do I find out when & what time the group meets?


The meets are on threads below the stickys


----------

